# [Still Recruiting][D20 Modern/PDF]Interdimensional Explorers: Into The Vortex



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Rogues Gallery / IC Thread

For anyone interested I'm recrutingfor a Sliders-eque game. The system will be either D20 Modern [SRD here for those that don't own the book] or Gurps 3E. I'm comfortable using either system, so I'm going to let interested players decide on the system.

We're going to need at least one quantum physicist and one mechanical genius, or one charcter that can fill both slots. Another quantum physicist/professor will accompany on the journey, and the two will have collaborated over their interdimensional discovery. Also in tow will be at least two other characters that can't resist the appeal of taking a spin around the multiverse or is accidentally along for the ride. I'm willing to recruit a maximum of six players.

D20 characters have special feat and ability score advancement. Use the Experience & Level Dependent Benefits chart from here to determine your feat and ability score advancement for levels and ignore everything else (exception is first level, 3 feats at first level, then progression as normal). Characters will start off at 5th level, with a total of 6 feats.

[sblock=Special Feats for D20 Modern Characters]*Talented [General]*
You’re extraordinarily gifted in the use of one skill.
*Benefit:* Choose one skill for which you possess at least one primary ability score at 13+ and for which you possess at least two ranks. The chosen skill is always considered a class skill for you. Further you gain one extra rank in the chosen skill at no skill point cost and your maximum rank with the skill is increased by 1 (e.g. if this is the skills first maximum rank increase, you may purchase up to 5 ranks at first level, up to 6 skill ranks at 2nd level, up to 7 ranks at 3rd level, etc.). This effect stacks with the Unlocked Potential feat.
*Special:* You may only choose this feat once. 

*Unlocked Potential [General]*
You have incredible potential for improvement with one of your skills.
*Benefit:* Choose one of your class skills. Your maximum rank with the skill is increased by 3 (e.g. if this is the skills first maximum rank increase you may purchase up to seven ranks at 1st level, up to 8 ranks at 2nd level, up to 9 ranks at 3rd level, etc.). This effect stacks with the talented feat.
*Special:* You may choose this feat multiple times, each time increasing your maximum rank with one skill by 3. You may apply this feat to each individual skill no more than 2 times.[/sblock]
Stats: 
32 Point Buy

One last House Rule: Wealth for D20 Modern is as follows:
Base is +5
+ 2D4 (or take the average for a total base wealth of +9)
Add Occupation bonus
Add feat bonus

I'd also like to point out to anyone that is interested but doesn't have the D20 Modern book that the D20 Modern rules can be downloaded in pdf book form from here.


----------



## serow (Jul 12, 2008)

D20M sounds good, since I don't have GURPS.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey there! Two little questions if I can :

1) Aside from the vortex, I'm assuming 2008 level of technology in the starting world?

2) What degree of alternate earths are we talking about? Hitler won the war? High-tech lizards? Gas-giant planet? (PbP have one hell of a special effect budget; be a shame to waste it .

Binder Fred, colour me interrested...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2008)

Binder Fred said:


> 1) Aside from the vortex, I'm assuming 2008 level of technology in the starting world?



Yep.



Binder Fred said:


> 2) What degree of alternate earths are we talking about? Hitler won the war? High-tech lizards? Gas-giant planet? (PbP have one hell of a special effect budget; be a shame to waste it .



Infinite amount of paralell earths, anything goes. I might add fantasy elements as well as well using stuff from Grim Tales and the Dark Lore Campaign Primer. I am going to to try to add an adversary the spans multiple paralell earths like Sliders had the Kromagg Dynasty, but not till after things start to become more solid.


----------



## serow (Jul 13, 2008)

Just noticed that d20 characters start off at 5th.
Just wondering: FX? Psi?
And would it be more streamlined if we used Saga Edition instead?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2008)

serow said:


> Just noticed that d20 characters start off at 5th.
> Just wondering: FX? Psi?
> And would it be more streamlined if we used Saga Edition instead?




Characters may not start off with Fx or Psi. They may learn these abilities later though.

I don't own Saga, so thats not an option.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there any chance of using the scientist prestige class? I was thinking of a smart heroe, and scientist prestige, from pulp heroes. 
I would vote for d20 modern.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> Is there any chance of using the scientist prestige class? I was thinking of a smart heroe, and scientist prestige, from pulp heroes.
> I would vote for d20 modern.




Yes, I'll allow the Scientist prestige class. I just need to see the rules for it (don't own the pdf).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

If you trust me then I can tell you about the rules, if not, we could work this out by email. I don't seem to found any web page hosting these rules.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

Heres some crunchies
[Sblock]
	
	



```
Name: Lotka Kirdov
Smart Heroe 1 / Scientist 4
Occupation: Academic

Str: 12 +1      Level: 3        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2      BAB: +2         Hit points: 
Con: 14 +2     Grapple: +3     DT: 17
Int: 18 +4 (+1)                 Wealth bonus: 
Wis: 11 +0      Init: +6     
Cha: 08 -1         AP: 7

Defense:  19 = 10 base + 3 class + 2 dex +4 Int + (1 dodge)

Ranged: +4
Melee: +3
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +2          +5
Ref:                       1     +2          +3
Will:                      5     +0          +5

Languages: Russian , English, Spanish, French, German, Latin


Feats: Personal firearms proficience, Siemple weapon proficience, Unlocked potential( Craft pharmaceutics, Knowledge(Earth and life)) Imporved damage treshold, Dodge,  improved initative
Smart heroe Talents: Savant (Craft pharm.)
Scientist: Scientific improvisation (improvise a tool or object in the heat of the battle), Smart defense (add int bonus to AC)

Discoveries

Lvl 0
Cure minor wounds
Light
Resistance
Daze
Virtue
Create water

Lvl 1
Change Self
Mage Armor
Sleep
Cure light wounds

Lvl 2
Spider climb
Cure moderate wounds

Inventions


Lvl 0
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine prototipe.
Kirdov's glowworm extract
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe I
Grumak spores
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe II
Water excreting bacteria

Lvl 1
Facial morphing vaxine 
Kirdov's protective oil
Jumentrik spores
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine I

Lvl 2
Gene alteration prototipe
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine II


Skill Points: 48+12+12+11+11    Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (Chemical)           7    +4    +1    +10
Craft (pharmaseutical)     7    +4    +3    +10
Craft (Writing)            4    +4          +10
Investigate                7    +4          +9
Knowledge (Physica science)7    +4          +7
Knowledge (Earth and life) 7    +4          +8
Listen*                    3    +0          +2
Profession                 8    +0          +4
Research                   7    +4    +1    +16
Search                     5    +4          +7
Depcipher scrpt            7    +4    +2    +7
Read/Write language        6    +4
Speak Language Sapnish     1
Speak Language French      1 
Speak Language German      1
Speak Language English     1
Speak Language Latin       1





Equipment: 

Sleeping Bag
Backpack
Gasmask 



Age: 
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 132 lb.
Eyes: Green
Head Hair: Grey,long, untidy.
Face Hair: Dark grey mustache
Skin: withe
```

[/sblock]

The * still needs attention or information

Some background:

Lotka Kirdov was a russian scientist, a biologist and geneticist. His work rounded the experimentation in mammals with aplications for humans. Most of the first part of his life, he lived literally in the university and in his lab. He discovered many important things, though the Rrussian government was no always happy to pay his research. 

I will add more when we have more background info.


----------



## serow (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow an advsned class at level 2 already?

Anyway, I suppose most of our occupations will have something to do with the lab?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

serow said:


> Wow an advsned class at level 2 already?



Yes, Unlocked Potential allows it.



serow said:


> Anyway, I suppose most of our occupations will have something to do with the lab?



No, not eveyone. Like I said in the op, I want a couple of characters that are just 'along for the ride'.


----------



## serow (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, I think I'll play the grouchy mechanic then


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

*Background*

A student of Quantum Physics (String Theory) has come up an amazing discovery. An invention he/she was working turned out to be something else entirely. S/He has discovered a gateway that links alternate realities together. S/He has already made one such trip to an alternate reality and has confirmed that that is exactly what it was.

This discovery was made due in part to lab access at thelocal university, but he/she didn't want the knowledge public, and therefore set up his/her own lab in their own basement. The students professor helped him/her get as far as he/she did, but thats not exactly where the help ended. The professor has ties to many other scientists working to the same end. They kept in touch and informed each other of their progress. Each little leap foraward helped the prof to teach his/her student more than they was actually privvy to.

Now, the student has come back trough the wormhole and is overjoyed wand ecstatic about his/her discovery. His/Her first response is to tell his/her best friend and the professor. OIther people may include another student that was working on the project and possibly a complete stranger that got unwillingly sucked into the vortex.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick reminder....all heroes start with 6 feats at character creation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow 3 more feats to pick....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

quick question: Do I get any extra XP for my inventions? or do I assume I could have made them in the lab, and with the resourses of it?
I think I didn't clarify it, the invention names correspond to the discovery name, in the same order.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> do I assume I could have made them in the lab, and with the resourses of it?



This.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2008)

Neat ^^


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 15, 2008)

Neat! A game type that I like, a system I know, and a DM that I am absolutely sure won't vanish in the middle of the game 

I was thinking along the lines of Alexander Dubchek, 43 years old former KGB agent. After the fall of the Soviet Union, he spent his time as a mercenary for several organizations. He is skillful with most weapons, but prefers hand-to-hand combat. Makes at most 7-8 missions each year: he has an adopted 5 years old daughter and spends his time with her in Quèbec. Especially good at surprising foes and dispatching them quickly. Will provide further background.

I will probably be the muscles of the group, as it seems that all of the others are scientists and mechanics.

Alexander Dubchek, Strong Hero 5
Occupation: Adventurer
1) Melee smash I, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Improved Initiative, Quick Draw
2) [Blind fight], Two Weapons Fighting
3) Melee smash II, 
4) Advanced Firearms Proficiency
5) Melee snash III, Exotic Firearms Proficiency [grenade launchers]

Starting wealth: 11

Stats: 
Str: 18 +4 (13 points, +1 level)
Dex: 13 +1 (5 points)
Con: 12 +1 (4 points)
Int: 14 +2 (6 points)
Wis: 10 +0 (2 points)
Cha: 10 +0 (2 points)

Equipment. Stored in a secret room at home. You will notice that I have no firearms. That is intentional 

40 lb. Capacity Aluminium travel case
Briefcase
Range pack
Different outfits, including a parka. (no business or formal suit)
Cell phone
Digital audio recorder
Steel handcuffs x2
Standard binoculars
Chemical light sticks (5)
Climbing gear
Compass
Battery flood Flashlight
Rope 2x150ft
Sleeping bag
2-person dome tent
Standard scope

5x Perfect knife (DC 10)

AC: 14
Hit points:*32*= 8+19+5

Attack: Knife +10 (+5 bab+4 str+1 dmg) Damage: 1d4+7 (+4str+3melee smash)

Full attack: Knife +8/Knife +8     Damage: 1d4+7/1d4+7

Saves: 
Fort +4
Ref +2
Will +1

Reputation : 1

Skills:
- Profession (photographer) +8
- Swim +12
- Move silently (occupation) + 9
- Hide (occupation) +9
- Climb +10
- Speak/Write: Russian (mother tongue), English


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> How many points do we have for character generation?




Sorry, I should have put that in the original post; 32 point buy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2008)

That give me extra points! 

Nightbreeze, what do you think of planning a shared background? Been the two characters from Russia it could be interesting to have them linked in some old friendship, may be pursuited by Stalin forces. Or on the other hand, it could be also great thet your character was investigating Lotka for some suspicious research. They might be the "all life enemies" now forced to work together.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> Nightbreeze, what do you think of planning a shared background? Been the two characters from Russia it could be interesting to have them linked in some old friendship, may be pursuited by Stalin forces. Or on the other hand, it could be also great thet your character was investigating Lotka for some suspicious research. They might be the "all life enemies" now forced to work together.




I am encouraging this.

How do you two feel about the university/lab and campaign background starting off in Russia? I've been giving this some thought, so I'm not sure if I want to or not; it would be a little extra homework, but I'm getting good vibes from it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2008)

I will support that.


----------



## serow (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesn't someone have to be some sorta current/ex KGB agent then? Sounds funny~


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Worked up the info on the Quantum Tunneler/Timer, click here to check it out.


----------



## serow (Jul 16, 2008)

Just putting a rough outline here

Russian-born Chinese student, majoring in mechanical engineering. Average student, nothing outstanding academically but likes tinkering with bikes and robots. Was called in by Professor Jalinski one day to help adjust some cables and stuff for a "quiet project". 

"Kaen" Kong Kai En, Dedicated Hero 5
Occupation: Technician (because Student doesn't have Repair)
Wealth: 2d4+5+3 = 12

Str 12
Dex 15
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 15 +1 = 16
Cha 10

Notable Skills: Computer Use +9, Drive +6, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +3, Knowledge (Technology) +3, Listen +11, Repair +12, Spot +11, Tumble +6, Treat Injury +11

HP: 30 (6 + 4d6=14 + 2x5=10)
AC: 15 (10 _base_ + 3 _class_ + 2 _Dex_)
Fort +5 (3 _base_ + 2 _Con_)
Ref +3 (1 _base_ + 2 _Dex_)
Will +6 (3 _base_ + 3 _Wis_)

Languages: English, Chinese, Russian

1) _Simple Weapon Prof_, *Skill Emphasis (Repair)*, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Personal Firearms Proficiency
2) _Track_, Heroic Surge
3) *Aware*
4) _Educated (Physical Sciences, Technology)_
5) *Cool Under Pressure (Computer Use, Drive, Repair, Survival, Tumble, Treat Injury)*, Improved Initiaitive

Equipment: getting to it, can't rmbr how the purchase DC system works


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2008)

serow said:


> Str 12    +1 = 13
> Dex 15    +1 = 16
> Con 15    +1 = 16
> Int 12    +1 = 13
> ...




Serow, please diregard the +1 to all attribute column. The only two columns I'm using from that table is the third to last and second to last ones. Also, have you given any thought to the two custom feats I posted up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2008)

*House Rules*

Since there is confusion among the house rules I am using, I've started up a D20 Modern House Rules thread.

Please look it over and apply and modifications you need to make to your character.


----------



## serow (Jul 16, 2008)

OK updated the stats.
Are those feats part of the Dedicated hero's bonus feats list? I'd take them if they were, but otherwise my D-hero is already severely lacking in areas other than skills.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 16, 2008)

serow said:


> OK updated the stats.
> Are those feats part of the Dedicated hero's bonus feats list? I'd take them if they were, but otherwise my D-hero is already severely lacking in areas other than skills.




Check my d20 modern house rules thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4383837&p=4383833


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 16, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> That give me extra points!
> 
> Nightbreeze, what do you think of planning a shared background? Been the two characters from Russia it could be interesting to have them linked in some old friendship, may be pursuited by Stalin forces. Or on the other hand, it could be also great thet your character was investigating Lotka for some suspicious research. They might be the "all life enemies" now forced to work together.






Reveille said:


> I am encouraging this.
> 
> How do you two feel about the university/lab and campaign background starting off in Russia? I've been giving this some thought, so I'm not sure if I want to or not; it would be a little extra homework, but I'm getting good vibes from it.




That sounds good. After reading the background of the discovery and of Lotka, I'd propose this: During the last years of the Soviet Union, Alexander Dubchek was an young but extremely capable agent appointed to give military support and help to the research units, and thus came into contact with Lotka. His involvement consisted into observing his creations and dispatching them, if something nasty happened. Also, several times he had to travel in foreign countries and to steal plans and research notes from other professors.

After the fall of the Soviet Union, there was much chaos everywhere: a great number of secret organizations were no longer in contact and there was no strong central goverment. Thus, most of the scientist were on their own, as there were no funds and no support. For the first 2 years (1991-1993) Alexander just moved in Canada and took mercenary missions. Then, by chance, he came again into contact with Lotka, and his network of scientists. They had procured funds for their research, but needed assistance in military and espionage affairs, and money only couldn't grant it. Alexander re-estabilished his contacts with members of the KGB, the army and so on.

So to say, I am the "military" assistant of the researchers. Not all of my missions are done for them, as there are other people who pay me better, but we are often in contact.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2008)

I like that, when I have a bit of time, I'll write something down.


----------



## serow (Jul 16, 2008)

Does that mean you guys fund the whole thing?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2008)

I see it like coworkers. Lotka is a biologist not a physicist.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 16, 2008)

serow said:


> Does that mean you guys fund the whole thing?



Nope, the Men in Black are doing it, but we are not supposed to know that


----------



## serow (Jul 16, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Nope, the Men in Black are doing it, but we are not supposed to know that



Oh the plot thickens


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 16, 2008)

Done and done. Added abilities, skills, hit points and equipment.
I'm ready.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2008)

I've created a Rogues Gallery thread. Please post your characters there for ease of reference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I'm ready


----------



## serow (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry will finish up my chara by this weekend, rather busy with work recently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

serow said:


> Sorry will finish up my chara by this weekend, rather busy with work recently.



Okay, as soon as you get your character up, I'll post up the IC thread. 

I'm going to leave the recruiting open for now, as that makes three characters and I'd feel comfortable adding up to three more. Anyone that joins after the game starts may be allowed to create a character from a parallel earth. This could allow for a wider range of character possibilities.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd also like to point out to anyone that is interested but doesn't have the D20 Modern book that the D20 Modern rules can be downloaded in pdf book form from here.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 24, 2008)

I may find it hard to post in the following 3-4 days


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm interested in playing, I was thinking of playing a British Marine who volunteered to go along as support (if this is starting in Russia then also as a representative of Great Britain), or, a Medical Doctor


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> I'm interested in playing, I was thinking of playing a British Marine who volunteered to go along as support (if this is starting in Russia then also as a representative of Great Britain), or, a Medical Doctor



Sounds good, go ahead and stat one up. Please see the first post on the first page for my house rules and ability score generation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> I may find it hard to post in the following 3-4 days



Okay, so we'll start no later than 7/29.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 26, 2008)

I am back home, with internet. Next slowdown will from 13 aug to 20 aug.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> I am back home, with internet. Next slowdown will from 13 aug to 20 aug.



All right I'll try to get the IC thread up tonight.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 27, 2008)

Before I post in RG, heres my character sheet

[sblock=Steven Bishop]
Name: Steven Bishop
Class: Strong Hero 3  Advanced Class: Soldier 2
Age: 23 Height: 6'1" Weight: 194lb

Wealth:6=base5+1occupation+3Windfall+4roll-7from purchases
Attack Bonus: *Ranged*:6=5BAB+1dex *Melee*:8=5BAB+3str
Fort:2 Ref:1 Will:1
AC:19=10base+1dex+3defence+5armor
-HP:31/31

Stats:
STR: 16 (10 points)
DEX: 13 (4 points)+1
CON: 16 (10 points)
INT: 10 (2 points)
WIS: 10 (2 points)
CHA: 12 (4 points)

Skills:Knowledge(tactics)9, Move Silently7, Climb9, Drive6, Listen5

Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Windfall, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Improved Initative, AdvClass:Weapon Focus(M16A2), Simple Weapons Proficiency, AdvClass:Weapon Specialization(M16A2)

Talents: Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort

EQUIPMENT/WEAPONS
-M16A2(5.56mm assault rifle)(semi-auto,automatic) 30box, Dmg:2d8, Crit/20, 80ft range, Weight:8lb, Purchase DC:16 Size:large
-Beretta92F(9mm autoloader)(semi-auto)15box, DMG:2d6, Crit/20, 40ft range, 3lb Purchase DC:16 Size:small
-Knife DMG:1d4, Crit/19-20, piercing, Weight:1lb, Purchase DC:7, Size:tiny
-50box(5.57ammo)x3 Weight:3lb, Purchase DC:4
-30box(9mm ammo)x3 Weight:2lb, Purchase DC:5
-Light Duty Vest +5EquipBonus, +2NonproofBonus, +3MaxDexBonus, (-4)AbilityPenalty, speed:25ft, weight:8lb, Purchase DC:16
-Pistol Supressor Tiny, Weight:1lb, Purchase DC:12
-Rifle Supressor Small, Weight:4lb, Purchase DC:14
-Hip holster tiny, Weight:1lb, Purchase DC:5
-Zip-tie(25) Weight:0.5lb, Purchase DC:6
-Starndard flashlight Weight:2lb, Purchase DC:6
-Fatiguesx2 Purchase DC:9
[/sblock]

[sblock=history]
I tried to hurry so I didn't slow ya'll down.

Steven Bishop never really had a place to call home. He was put up for adoption shortly after he was born and grew up a lonely child. A week after turning 7, he was adopted by an eldery couple who moved around the country. So Steven was never in a single school longer than a year. Alway being a 'new kid' Steven was a target for bullies. So he forced himself to work out and get stronger. At 18, he joined the Royal Marines. Here he was able to make friends and brothers. after his basic training, Steven was shipped of to the Iraq War. Where he's served for 5 years and helped take down a leading member of a terrorist group. Then about a month ago, Stevens CO asked for a volenteer to travel to Russia to help some russians with a 'project'. Steven signed up immedatly, hoping to get away from all the heat. A few of his squad members resented him for wanting to leave, but Steven is eager to get to wherever to do whatever. [/sblock]

tell me if I missed anything please
How are you doing HP?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> tell me if I missed anything please
> How are you doing HP?




I'd like to see a work up of the characters history. Doesn't have to have a lot of detail just enough so I know what to use in plot development.

HP is standard; Max + Con at first level, Roll + Con for 2nd level and beyond.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 28, 2008)

OK, ill have a history ready by tomorrow


EDITk it will be up tuesday at the latest


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> OK, ill have a history ready by tomorrow
> 
> EDITk it will be up tuesday at the latest



All right Hellrazor, I'll get the IC thread started sometime after your character gets posted.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 29, 2008)

History done, its with my character post


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> History done, its with my character post




Okay, I'll be starting the IC thread early tomorrow. Your history looks good for bare bones. If you'd like to add some more detail between now and then Hellrazor, please feel free to. You don't have to, its just an option. Its just that the more you add, the more I can use.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 10, 2008)

BUMP

are you still doing this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. Yes I am still doing this. I've been racking my brain on how to kick this off considering the background of the charcaters.

Regardless of how inspired I am I'll have the IC thread posted no later than 72 hours from now.

Again, sorry about the delay. I do want to do this, but my brain has been a little unyielding.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 11, 2008)

*brains*.

Ah, and Reveille, hands down from the daughter of Alexander. She shall not be used as a hostage or similia by the DM for his dirty plot needs


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Ah, and Reveille, hands down from the daughter of Alexander. She shall not be used as a hostage or similia by the DM for his dirty plot needs


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Voda, can you please cross post your character to the Rogue Gallery?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Voda's away. Don't know how much untile he comes back (actually, I don't remember)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Voda's away. Don't know how much untile he comes back (actually, I don't remember)



I saw the thread last night. I'm working on the story right now. As soon as I have it complete I'll post up the IC thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm here now (came back today) so count with me ^^


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm here now (came back today) so count with me ^^



Please put the finishing touches on your character and cross post him to the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 17, 2008)

The game has started!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hellrazor, please see this thread for your characters introduction to the game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 19, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2008)

Why I'm the only one posting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> Why I'm the only one posting?



Thats what I'd like to know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 20, 2008)

bump for Nightbreeze


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sorry. I transferred in maastricht and expected to have internet, but it took me 2 days to install it. No interruptions now until the end of december.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> I'm sorry. I transferred in maastricht and expected to have internet, but it took me 2 days to install it. No interruptions now until the end of december.



No need to be sorry. I just bumped this thread earlier because I noticed you were online and wanted you to notice this. No worries.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll be out until monday, feel free to npc me as needed-


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 21, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'll be out until monday, feel free to npc me as needed-



Then we'll pick up this coming Tuesday.


----------

